# knuckle head trolling lure



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Can you still get the knuckle head lures for offshore fiishing. I have heard of them but have never seen them. Does anyone have a picture or know where to get them. 

Best regards

Josh


----------



## Shakedown (Oct 7, 2007)

Outcast did have them. Whether or not they still carry them I not sure. Give them a call.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I know they are one of Steve Kaisers favorite lures but I heard they've been discontinued. There where a few on the wall at Outcast a year or so back but I haven't looked lately since they added the hunting stuff.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a few around, as was mentioned earlier my dad is friends with Steve Kaiser and Wally and Knuckleheads are pretty much all they pull and with great sucess. I personally have only caught a small shark on them, but I don't get to troll that much and usually when I do I'm trying to target wahoo or dolphin not billfish so I rarely have tried them. Pretty unspectacular looking lure, but word on the street is they work! Try Outcast for them, they may still have a few.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

thats because you don't have the secret color josh  I won't give it away, but ask steve what colorhe pulls on the way back.......I promise you it produces not only bills but plenty of wahoo also


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (2/5/2008)*thats because you don't have the secret color josh  I won't give it away, but ask steve what colorhe pulls on the way back.......I promise you it produces not only bills but plenty of wahoo also


alright, i feel like i'm missing out now! i'm calling steve and finding out this secret... and then i will guard it with my life like a 3rd degree master mason


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Zuchinni....isn't that the one ont he bottom.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I think Tommy's still got some.

FYI, I'd ditch that double stiff rig on them, though. They're designed to skitter on the surface and cause a little splash and the weight and stiffness of that double rig will keep it from acting right and can lead to fouling. Try the single semi-stiff rig with the hookpoint just beyond the back of the skirt.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

i can say from experience that those things definitely work.we pulled one around the nipple 2 years ago for the first time and hooked up on a small blue marlin. i think is was an orange color. one for one is not bad odds.(beginners luck?)i just wish i could find the time to go back and try it again.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

I want one of these... anyone have one for sale?


----------



## Shamrock (Apr 24, 2009)

Steve Kaiser and I trolled side by side for many years and the only lure that we never changed was our knucklehead. It is a great lure and it attracts everything from Dolphin to Tuna, to Blue Marlin. Our secret weapon for two years was the Head Knocker. We would refer to it as such on the radio. The only thing we did was run the rattling head opposite of the way shown. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## guiness464 (Nov 22, 2008)

What company made them? Found some made by Creek Chub but not sure if it's the same lure.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Bagley made head knocker lures, and I believe sevenstrand made knuckleheads!


----------

